# Anti Theft Alarms Going off in stores



## kennyc (Mar 5, 2012)

Can night sights on my wife Sig P238 cause the Anti-Theft alarms to go off when leaving a store? She has had it a couple of months and I've cleaned a few times. There is no magnet scanner on this gun. Any other ideas?


----------



## Gunners_Mate (Feb 17, 2010)

your wife shoplifts?

lol, I'm actually interested to hear about this, was thinking about carrying a glock with nightsites..


----------



## kennyc (Mar 5, 2012)

I just talked to my sister and two nieces with the same gun. They don't have a problem. I'm going to call Bass Pro Shop where I got the gun and see what they say


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

If I understand correctly, those anti-theft systems operate off an RFID tag embedded in various items. There's nothing in the night sights that should set those off. They probably just forgot to turn off the tags on something she bought (yet again...).

KG


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

kennyc said:


> Can night sights on my wife Sig P238 cause the Anti-Theft alarms to go off when leaving a store?


No.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Did she recently buy a new purse, pocketbook, shoes, etc.? How 'bout the holster or a mag pouch? Many items these days have the anti-shoplifting RFID strip in them.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

It wouldn't be the night sights. I've heard that some european gun manufacturers are experimenting or perhaps implementing some sort of low frequency RFID tracking/identification chip on their firearms. Chiappa, being one of them. How many times has it happened, and did you try it as well?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

How many times has it happened? was it the same store or chain of stores? there are several types of EAS systems out there the RFID is the most widely used system but there are still some magnetic tag systems I used to set off systems quite often but it was do to my radio,cell phone and pager that was on my waist. The settings could be in need of calibration could be off and the store does not want to pay for repairs. I doubt it was the pistol.


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

I had one of those pesky anti-theft stickers buried in my wallet lining. Every now and then the detector would go off until I found the little thing and dug it out.


----------



## DragonLord (Mar 18, 2012)

If I got $10 for each time the alarm has gone off on me at Wal Mart, because the checkout clerk didn't deactivate one in something I bought, I'd be retired by now.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

No, it will not. I worked loss prevention in the 1990s at a large department store. We had multiple doors and there was a detection system at every exit. I was also responsible for testing these things 1x a week.

A gun won't set those off. Sometimes the units just get overly sensitive. If they are by a window - every once in a while, if the sunlight hits it right, it would go off. Other times, one to the mall would just start going off. Moving metal signs out of the walkway area would sometimes help. Sometimes, we just had to turn off the audible alarm. 1 hour later, it would stop by itself.

And, sometimes, people MAY have a tag still attached to an item they bought somewhere else - and not know it. Besides an actual theft, there are tons of reasons why it could happen - some will never get figured out. But, it should not be going off because of a gun or nightsights.


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Had one of those tags in my coat pocket......everytime I went into a Kohl's dept store, the alarm went off.....


----------

